# Budget 2015



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

How does the budget just announced effect UK expat non-resident status rules, if at all?

Does anyone know as there was some mention of 'non-dom' rules changing


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't see in the various reports any changes about non-resident rules.

My understanding (and I am definitely not a tax lawyer) is that this budget change mostly affects people who want to be considered as non-domiciled but who are _resident _in the UK.

I suspect that UK expats living in Dubai won't be affected, though as always the devil is in the detail and we'll find out in a few months, I guess.

Just my £0.02.

D.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, when he announced it I was worries but after reading up it looks like it's only the (usually super rich) non-doms who'll no longer get that status. I think UK nationals living abroad will still get the tax exempt status.

Note 16 here mentions it;
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/summer-budget-2015-key-announcements

I know US citizens have to pay tax on global earnings, but it would be a logistical nightmare for the UK government to try to collect tax on all earnings from UK nationals living abroad, especially when they'll have paid local tax in most countries!

Like Chestnut, I'm no tax expert so if anyone can clarify for sure......


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

The difference between domicile and residence - might help. I imagine most of us fall under non-resident. 

The difference between Domicile and Residence | Experts for Expats


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Yes, when he announced it I was worries but after reading up it looks like it's only the (usually super rich) non-doms who'll no longer get that status. I think UK nationals living abroad will still get the tax exempt status.
> 
> Note 16 here mentions it;
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/summer-budget-2015-key-announcements
> ...


Saying that I pay tax on it is stretching the truth. I declare that my taxable income exposure is sweet FA, and Uncle Sam doesn't get a penny from me :noidea: :usa2:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

My Facebook is full of the lefties saying the world is over for the single mum with 3 kids from 3 different parents who will suffer whilst the rich get richer. 

Literally, i despise the Left with there PC, Leftist agenda and - no back bone Britain we have become.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Saying that I pay tax on it is stretching the truth. I declare that my taxable income exposure is sweet FA, and Uncle Sam doesn't get a penny from me :noidea: :usa2:


what is this sweet FA? :$


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's Sweet ***** Adams in polite company meaning 'nothing'

It also has the same meaning but the second word is 'all' and the first wouldn't be appropriate to repeat here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

iggles said:


> My Facebook is full of the lefties saying the world is over for the single mum with 3 kids from 3 different parents who will suffer whilst the rich get richer. Literally, i despise the Left with there PC, Leftist agenda and - no back bone Britain we have become.


The usual welfare queen in the paper with 8 kids complaining that her benefits were going to be cut. 

It's hard to not feel for the kids but easy to suggest the mother develops a sense of reality but clearly hasn't. 

Where it will really have an effect will be on families of new immigrants from undeveloped countries who have huge numbers of children as its the norm in their home country. There is the potential for their children to suffer if the parents are unwilling to work, or unable to work so education is key to stopping them having too many children. This should be easier now the money incentive has gone.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> The usual welfare queen in the paper with 8 kids complaining that her benefits were going to be cut.
> 
> It's hard to not feel for the kids but easy to suggest the mother develops a sense of reality but clearly hasn't.
> 
> Where it will really have an effect will be on families of new immigrants from undeveloped countries who have huge numbers of children as its the norm in their home country. There is the potential for their children to suffer if the parents are unwilling to work, or unable to work so education is key to stopping them having too many children. This should be easier now the money incentive has gone.


Easy answer (UAE), don't let them in unless they have a job and don't give them any benefits ever.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Easy answer (UAE), don't let them in unless they have a job and don't give them any benefits ever.



Thats my view - but i am apparently morally bankrupt for thinking this.


----------

